# Homeopathic Sulphur 30C ok while BF?



## laneysprout (Aug 5, 2006)

I have developed a rash on/under my chin and down my neck. I want to take homeopathic sulphur 30C and I'm not sure if this is safe while breastfeeding.

Any insights? TIA


----------



## poetesss (Mar 2, 2006)

Homeopathics are completely safe to take while breastfeeding.


----------



## laneysprout (Aug 5, 2006)

thanks!


----------

